
How the San Antonio Express-News Broke News of Scalia’s Death - tshtf
http://www.poynter.org/2016/how-the-san-antonio-express-news-broke-news-of-scalias-death/396569/
======
natch
The article crows about how they broke the news, and touts it as a great
example of journalism, which I totally agree with, but one of the commenters
there asks a really good question:

>Vianna Davila, Tyler White, Richard A. Marini and John MacCormack: What was
Scalia doing as guest at convicted felon Admiral Poindexter's resort property?
What was the nature of the party he was attending? Great, you broke a
story...but now what? Where is the journalism here??

~~~
DrScump

      convicted felon Admiral Poindexter
    

_All_ charges from Congress, and _all_ quickly reversed on appeal, making him
no longer a "felon".

